# Кифосколиоз, болезнь Шейермана-Мау



## Святослав (28 Апр 2016)

*Доктор Ступин, *мне 16 лет, рост 177, вес 59, очень сильно вытянулся за полгода, очень сутулый , могли бы Вы посмотреть снимок?? с уважением


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2016)

Сделайте эту пробу:
http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-skolioze-13/prostaja-proba-na-nalichie-giperkifoza


----------



## Святослав (28 Апр 2016)

Доктор, спасибо Вам, что откликнулись! сделал, получается и пятками, и ягодицами, и лопатками, и затылком прикоснуться, но прикладывая усилия, т.е. разогнуться.........к большому сожалению, я живу в таком захолустье, что нет возможности лечиться в таких клиниках, их попросту нет у нас.......единственное, что мог, это нашел тренера-специалиста по адаптивной физкультуре в спортзале, занимаюсь три раза в неделю два месяца, но хочется мнение врача.....а на снимке есть шейрман-мау??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2016)

Есть. Надо тренироваться много. Найдите на форуме Александра79, посоветуйтесь с ним на предмет занятий в спортзале.


----------



## Святослав (28 Апр 2016)

спасибо Вам большое за ответ!!

Доктор, а какой степени гиперкифоз и сколько градусов? и совсем все плохо??? извините, если что  не так спрашиваю........Александра 79 нашел, попросил совета, написал ему........


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2016)

В Армию годны, а значит все хорошо.
А вот что будет!, так это от Вас зависит.


----------



## Святослав (28 Апр 2016)

ох, доктор, я был бы только рад, если бы мне поставили группу Б годности к армии, т.к. именно из-за проблемы со спиной мне ставят ограниченно годен (группа В), а я собирался поступать в увц в медицинский вуз.... дело в том, что в военкомате не могли точно определить что у меня со спиной........проблема нехватки профессиональных врачей в провинции, видимо............


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2016)

УВЦ???


----------



## Святослав (28 Апр 2016)

"остеохондропатический кифоз с клиновидной деформацией 3 и более позвонков со снижением высоты передней поверхности тела позвонка в 2 и более раза и др" - это цитата из расписания болезней... вот с этим в армию не годен. У меня такое же состояние??

увц- учебный военный центр, берут с группой Б


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2016)

Это на врача или на фельшера?


----------



## Святослав (28 Апр 2016)

на врача, учиться шесть лет, это вместо военных кафедр в медвузах


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2016)

Дааа! Интересно. Я отстал.
Не берут и не надо, придите к ним через 2-3 года тренировок, чтобы у Вас как у люберецких стало. Только у них спереди, а у Вас, сзади.


----------

